# nail polish help!!



## ambernichole (Dec 15, 2011)

i have been using nyc nail polish for some time now and iv noticed that it only last for like one day, and then its starts to chip away. and i even tried using a top coat so that hoping it would last a little longer but nope it still chips. well i was just wondering is there something i could do about that or do i need to find new polish. i only paid like $1. 49 for them anyway, so i guess you get want you pay for


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 15, 2011)

Maybe try a nail primer and/or a better top coat.  I'm really not a huge fan of DS nailpolish.  It never lasts on me


----------



## sallyt3315 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hiya,

It's really important to put both a base coat AND a top coat on when you put nail polish on. Try putting a few coats of your nail polish on and use lots of cream to moisturise your hands and keep your nails strong. This should help it stay on longer. If it still doesn't, go for a different nail polish maybe? I don't own any nyc nail polish so I don't really know how it is, sorry!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sally


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Dec 16, 2011)

I agree with the base and top coat posts- and if you just want to use nail polish and nothing else, I suggest Sally Hansen Diamond Strength, or anything else that says it does not chip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 16, 2011)

I LOVE love love love the diamond strength top coat.  I have like 4 bottles on it atm lol


----------



## ambernichole (Dec 16, 2011)

this maybe be a dumb question but when i use a base coat do i use just clear polish? iv never used primer or a base coat so i really dont know what that means. and iv only used a top coat a few times but thank you girls!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 16, 2011)

The 2 I use are Sally Beauty Moisturizing Base Coat and/or CND Stickey Base Coat.  Sally's is obviously moisturizing which I love because I leave my nail polish on so long it really weakens my nails.  The Stickey dries like a sticky base so it can hold on to the polish.





​


----------



## katana (Dec 16, 2011)

Make sure your nails are clean and free of oil before applying polish. A quick swipe of nail polish remover will remove all dirt and oil.

You can use a clear nail polish as a base coat no problem, I have been doing that for years. I have also used clear polish as a top coat without any problems, many, many times.

You can also try looking into a dual base coat/top coat. I find they work well and always keep cheaper polish on longer and prevents chipping.

I like Revlon base/top coat and Sally Hansen Clear nail polish.


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Dec 16, 2011)

Make sure that your nails are clean and there is no oil/moisturiser residue before applying nail polish. Base coat is important, especially with some colours (i.e. reds) as they tend to chip faster and make your nails turn yellow. Apply few thinner layers of nail polish rather than one thick layer and finish off with a top coat. HTH


----------



## satojoko (Dec 16, 2011)

I personally don't like NYC nail polishes. Wet n Wild &amp; Rimmel are far better. Even LA Colors polishes are great. I also always use a base coat. I started using a base to avoid staining my nails when I wear dark polishes, which does work. I use Deborah Lipmaan (sp?) because I got it free, but that brand is quite expensive. It does work really well, though. I also don't get chips for at least a week. The odd time I do, I just cover it with another coat of polish and I wrap my nail polish right over the edge of my nails. It helps a lot. A cheap top coat I like is by Wet n Wild. I think it's called Fast Dry or something like that. Not technically a 'top coat', but it still works. I even layer it between coats of polish, which really makes my polish last quite long. I normally don't have to do my nails any more than once every 2 weeks.


----------



## ambernichole (Dec 17, 2011)

wow ok thanks sooo much girls, i think from now on that i will come and ask you guys first before i buy anything.

@bonnie krupa how much are they?


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 17, 2011)

umm the sally was like 5 or less and the CND I forgot lol I know you can fine the huge bottle on ebay for 13 with free shipping.  I have the smaller 1oz I've had it for like 5 years and it's still like 3/4 full.  I don't paint my nails that often though


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 17, 2011)

They are both huge like 2.5 oz though


----------



## satojoko (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm gonna have to try that sticky base just for the haell of it. I never even noticed that last week when I was buying nail polish at Sally's, although I saw another brand a few months back but wasn't sure if it would be all that effective for the price. The bottles also were nowhere near 2.5 ounces! That's massive! Does the stuff dry out or thicken with age as nail polishes do? Which reminds me, I NEED to buy some thinner this coming week.....


----------



## ambernichole (Dec 17, 2011)

ok thanks bonnie, i think i will diff. have to get some of those!! and i dont paint my nails very often, but when i do they always chip.


----------



## kellabella (Dec 17, 2011)

I rarely use NYC polishes so Im not sure how great the quality is, are they older polishes?

My nail polish never ever chips and I think the reason is because I use OPI's Nail Envy basecoat and I use 2 different top coats for 2 different reasons. I use- *Sally Hansen's Inst-Dri Anti-Chip topcoat *(this one helps with chipping the most) and then I'll use *Seche Vite's dry fast top coat * and that gives my nails extra protection, plus it makes your nails look like they were professionally done.


----------



## ambernichole (Dec 17, 2011)

the polish isnt old i just bought them like 4 weeks ago, but how much are those @ kellabella?


----------



## kellabella (Dec 17, 2011)

The Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Anti Chip Top Coat is not expensive at all, you can find it at any local drugstore for no more than $6. But I bought the Seche Vite Top Coat at Sally's Beauty Supply for about $9 (which is expensive for me) but I had to try it lol.

But if you're gonna buy either, go with the Sally Hansen bc that really works at preventing chipping 

Kelly   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ambernichole (Dec 17, 2011)

ok thanx you!!


----------



## thefauxlife (Dec 18, 2011)

Truthfully, I find cheaper brands just mean cheaper quality. NYC polishes do chip easier than others, but I agree use a good basecoat/top coat. I use Jordana strengthening basecoat and it does alright. I use Seche Vite as a top coat and it's a miracle worker!


----------



## ambernichole (Dec 18, 2011)

ok thank u sweetie


----------



## Steffi (Jan 29, 2012)

If you have an Ulta near you they sell CND Stickey (the 1oz) for about 8 dollars.  I -love- CND Stickey.

There's a basecoat by Orly called Bonder that works in a similar manner, they have that at Ulta too, but it's a bit cheaper at Sally Beauty.

I've heard nothing but complaints from people who've used NYC polish.  Wet n Wild seems to be stepping up a bit in quality lately, though I still have very few(I have mostly China Glaze, Orly, OPI, etc).


----------



## MsCliffHazel (Jan 30, 2012)

Try Shellac nail polish and get it done at Nail Club and Spa in Colorado.


----------

